# 2012 Specialized Crux



## jbrandt

Hi everyone. It is my first year to race cross and I thought I would share a picture of my new frame since I haven't seen much on the forums about the 2012s yet. This year you get OSBB with the framesets, the fork is still an aluminum steerer tube, and the internal routing will allow fully-housed cables. MSRP also went up from $700 to $770. Sorry about the unprofessional picture and bad iPhone 3G quality.


----------



## JessP

That is 80's pimp Jason... Can't wait to see you in CX pain!


----------



## da PEF

Hi, is it the exact same frame as 2011. Just another colour?
//P


----------



## dalessit

da PEF said:


> Hi, is it the exact same frame as 2011. Just another colour?
> //P


Isn't that just another color for the 2011? LBS got one in last week, paint job looks like a ski jacket I had in the 80's.


----------



## nismo73

dalessit said:


> Isn't that just another color for the 2011? LBS got one in last week, paint job looks like a ski jacket I had in the 80's.


Here you go...
http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?viewpartnum=177683

View attachment 233933


----------



## helios

Not 2011. 
Framesets are BB30 this year - last year they were threaded
Internal routing has housing the entire length this year - last year there were stops as the cable entered the frame.

I have a 2011 and a 2012 in the same color that I just picked up tonight.


----------



## jmess

Does the 2012 Crux carbon have internal cable routing now? Pictures of the 2011 show external cables running down the bottom of the down tube. I have been looking at carbon cross bikes and want one with internal or top tube cable routing.


----------



## lampshade

Not feeling the paint job at all. I would like to see what it looks like built up though.


----------



## jbrandt

This color combination is definitely not for everyone. There is also a red/white/black version if that is your thing. I will post pictures once I have it built up. but since I am going to be robbing parts from my road bike it probably won't happen until August.


----------



## da PEF

Do you have the weight for the frame and the fork? Im planing on building one upp for myself, but I need to calculate on what parts to use to get "race light".
//P


----------



## junglekid5

humm crazzy


----------



## helios

1275g for 56 frame with rd hanger and seatpost collar, 623g for uncut fork.


----------



## da PEF

Uhu, not bad. So a mix with S-works cranks, roval alpiniste wheels and DA could be pretty sweet then. I think I´ll go for that.
Thanks for the info.
//P


----------



## helios

I'm building mine with the S-Works crank, Rival, and Neuvation 50mm tubulars. I'll post final weight when its all done.


----------



## Sadlebred

I just ordered a 2012 Specialized Crux Comp for my pit bike. I'll post back once I get it in a few weeks and am finished swapping parts around.


----------



## Killroy

I dig the color way


----------



## helios

Starting to look like a bike. Should be done tomorrow.


----------



## setonz

That is definitely top of the list for my foray into the cross action. Front drlr... braze on or band?


----------



## helios

FD is braze on.


----------



## helios




----------



## jbrandt

That is a good looking cross rig Helios. I can't wait to get mine built up. Do you have a final weight?


----------



## helios

I weighed it the other day without shift cables and housing, but everything else including my training clinchers and it came out at just under 17lbs. So I'm guessing ~17lbs with my tubies and ~18lbs with clinchers.


----------



## rearviewmirror

Love the color scheme! It screams awesome, and steal me at the same time!


----------



## Persephone

That's an awesome looking bike!


----------



## 88 rex

Nice! Makes me want to take my CX bike out.


----------



## da PEF

Wow, it looks realy nice. What kind of chainrings are you using?
//P


----------



## Killroy

Where are the disc posts?


----------



## helios

Discs? Don't need no stinkin' discs. All the canti haters really need to check out the Shorty Ultimates.

The chainrings are SRAM 46/38 on S-Works FACT crank.


----------



## cantbeataktm

Does anyone have an idea when the 2012 S-Works Cruz are going to be available?


----------



## toddre

That is one great looking rig


----------



## Chagrin

Love it!


----------



## steverocks

did the frame come with the bottom bracket for the sworks crank? if not what did it come with?


----------



## jbrandt

steverocks said:


> did the frame come with the bottom bracket for the sworks crank? if not what did it come with?


It did not come with a bottom bracket. I plan on using the BB30 bearings and Specialized cranks from my Tarmac SL3 on my Crux.


----------



## humble

nice. I have a 2011 crux which was my first cross bike and I'm very happy with it. No BB30 was the only short-coming. It goes uphill just fine without it - so - no looking back. A fine ride. Mine has the red-black-white color - I bought the low-end stock bike built-up. /h


----------



## helios

Mine did come with the bb bearings and an adapter to run a GXP/Shimano spindle so I sourced the crank and used the bearings that came with the frame.


----------



## jbrandt

You know...I bet I have the bearings as well. I forgot that I have a box of parts sitting on my workbench that came with my frameset. Since I am not ready to build it up I haven't even opened it.


----------



## steverocks

jbrandt, would you mind take a picture of the goodies box and posting? also maybe a shot of the bb area where the cables come out?

thanks


----------



## jbrandt

steverocks said:


> jbrandt, would you mind take a picture of the goodies box and posting? also maybe a shot of the bb area where the cables come out?
> 
> thanks


The iPhone 3Gs is not the best camera, but here you go (let me know if you have any questions).


----------



## austincrx

Really dig the paint job, perfect for the 'cross scene. Mine is dressed in chinese military colors (Raleigh RX1.0), not my first choice but I get a deal from my LBS.


----------



## steverocks

THANKS!!!! My frame is on the way, and Im trying to figure out the best way to run my DI2


----------



## Killroy

Anyone else find it totally weird that they did not weld a good portion of the down tube?


----------



## steverocks

They didnt weld the bottom because thats where your cables come out


----------



## steverocks

Just picked mine up! I'm going to start the build today
DI2, Sworks crank, Rotor rings, I'll post pics as I go along


----------



## steverocks

okay, few more pics, I have installed the crank, rotor rings and have hung the DI2 front D with Kedge chain catcher


----------



## 88 rex

Stole this pic from the Team Beer Blog. 

Very cool.


----------



## steverocks

So I got a little further,
first off I need to make a DI2 front derailuer protector









I got the brakes on, I'm using the Mag TRP's


















I'm using a DI2 Rear derailuer with the KI2 conversion kit ( came off my MTB)


----------



## Corndog

Dude... you're killing us with the pics.


----------



## Killroy

Its funny to see Di2 on a non-carbon frame. (That is what you get for not re-sizing your pics  )


----------



## steverocks

sorry, Im dont know how to resize them


----------



## steverocks

Corndog said:


> Dude... you're killing us with the pics.


I fixed them, sorry


----------



## Corndog

That's a pretty amazing weight for a regular Aluminum frame. Might have to pick one up!

Too bad they stuck that alu steerer on the fork.


----------



## steverocks

JBRANDT,
did you build your bike yet?


----------



## jbrandt

steverocks said:


> JBRANDT,
> did you build your bike yet?


Not just yet. When I get back from vacation I will rob the parts off of my road bike to build up my cross bike. Should be a decent build when I am done. SRAM Red drivetrain with Specialized cranks. Avid Ultimate brakes. Shimano C24 tubular wheelset.


----------



## Local Hero

with discs:


----------



## Corndog

I just got one of the red/white framesets (non disc), size 58. The frame weighed 1550grams and the fork was 620 with an uncut steerer tube. Nice looking bike for sure.


----------



## trav16

anyone have any idea of msrp on the complete bike with discs?


----------



## Bjorn

Corndog said:


> I just got one of the red/white framesets (non disc), size 58. The frame weighed 1550grams and the fork was 620 with an uncut steerer tube. Nice looking bike for sure.


Please post a picture of your new frame, would be really nice to see how it looks! 

Bjorn


----------



## gobes

trav16 said:


> anyone have any idea of msrp on the complete bike with discs?


According to 
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/specialized-launch-crux-disc-cyclo-cross-bike-for-2012-30987/
it's $2100.


----------



## steverocks

I hope the new tubulars start to ship soon


----------



## kona1skier

Local Hero said:


> with discs:


I just placed an order for this frameset. What put me over the top was that it has 135mm rear spacing so I can use any of my MTB wheelsets to help keep my initial costs down. Will also get the Team Beer BB30 EBB and run it SS. Yeehaw!


----------



## mixticius

kona1skier said:


> I just placed an order for this frameset. What put me over the top was that it has 135mm rear spacing so I can use any of my MTB wheelsets to help keep my initial costs down. Will also get the Team Beer BB30 EBB and run it SS. Yeehaw!


kona1skier, if you can, post an update when yours arrives. I placed an order too on Tuesday. I'm being told late August, early September. You?


----------



## kona1skier

mixticius said:


> kona1skier, if you can, post an update when yours arrives. I placed an order too on Tuesday. I'm being told late August, early September. You?


yep was told the same thing here.


----------



## albert owen

Corndog said:


> That's a pretty amazing weight for a regular Aluminum frame. Might have to pick one up!
> 
> Too bad they stuck that alu steerer on the fork.


The low weight may be down to a lack of grease in the BB and wheel hubs. 

This (2011 Crux Elite) has been my first experience of a Specialized - not impressed. Luckily my bike shop stripped it down and put it together properly.


----------



## Mosovich

*My frame..*

Got my frame Wed., did any of you notice on the frames that there is no rear cable stop? So, the housing runs straight to the rear der. from the shifter.. Interesting.. All the pictures show it differently with bare cable going along the chainstay.. 
:idea:


----------



## pigpen

Why is Di funny on an alum. frame?
Nice bike.


http://www.picresize.com/


----------



## Corndog

Yea, I like the full length housing runs. Less places for crank to get in and way easier to thread in the frame. 

My size 58, red/white/black frame was 1550grams. I think the previous posted weight on the 56 might be a touch off.


----------



## Killroy

pigpen said:


> Why is Di funny on an alum. frame?
> Nice bike.
> 
> 
> Free Online Picture Resizer - Crop and Resize photos, images, or pictures online for FREE!



Superior components on non-superior frame material. 

What happened to carbon Specialized?


----------



## werne1nm

trying to get a complete weight for my specialized crux.

I haven't built it up yet, just ordered the frameset actually

i'll be builting it up with full sram force with american classic 420's i got around 17/18 pounds. 

does that sound right? 

whats the weights on these other crux's in this forum.


----------



## c_rex

Specialized just posted the spec sheet to their website for the 2012 Crux Disc. Confirms all the recent web-press. No weight unfortunately but it does give geometry and full group details.

Specialized Bicycle Components : CruX Comp Disc Apex


----------



## Rugergundog

Keep it out of the sun or apply a UV blocking wax or your neon will turn a white/bannanna yellow. UV kills neon. My Tarmac red is slowly going pink on me


----------



## samuel

*crux disc*

The crux disc is a nice looking bike. Does anyone have a guess as to approximate weight of the crux disc apex 61cm? Also are these available to dealers yet?




c_rex said:


> Specialized just posted the spec sheet to their website for the 2012 Crux Disc. Confirms all the recent web-press. No weight unfortunately but it does give geometry and full group details.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : CruX Comp Disc Apex


----------



## excellentadventure

Is the neon colorway available anywhere online?


----------



## helios

Corndog said:


> Yea, I like the full length housing runs. Less places for crank to get in and way easier to thread in the frame.
> 
> My size 58, red/white/black frame was 1550grams. I think the previous posted weight on the 56 might be a touch off.


How is it a touch off? There's a pic of the frame on the scale. I weighed it several times and go the same number. The scale also confirms other published weights on random components. Did you weigh your 58 with the seatpost in the frame?


----------



## werne1nm

just built up my crux. Full force, 3t bars stem, ea70 seatpost, trp carbon eurox brakes. 

i used gore's sealed low friction brake cables and sealed derailuer cables as well.


----------



## Local Hero

*Don't tease us.*



werne1nm said:


> just built up my crux. Full force, 3t bars stem, ea70 seatpost, trp carbon eurox brakes.
> 
> i used gore's sealed low friction brake cables and sealed derailuer cables as well.


Any pictures?


----------



## werne1nm

Pics are on my iPhone I'll upload them on sunday


----------



## werne1nm

Here it is. no chain rings yet. not sure what wheelset i want to buy/use.


----------



## Corndog

helios said:


> How is it a touch off? There's a pic of the frame on the scale. I weighed it several times and go the same number. The scale also confirms other published weights on random components. *Did you weigh your 58 with the seatpost in the frame?*



Yea... because I'm a complete moron..... 


I think your frame was resting partially on something. It's tricky to weigh a frame on a table top scale. I've weighed two in the same size as yours now... one with the neon paint and one with the red/black... and they have both been over 1500grams. 

Also a size 52 that was just under 1500 and another 58 that was 1545g. 

All were weighed with no seat post collar, but did have the der hanger installed.


----------



## dozerdog

When are the disc complete bikes available? Do you think I stand a better chance to get a disc frameset faster than a complete bike?


----------



## steverocks

Well I still need to glue my race wheels but here it is done


----------



## c_rex

gawdhelpme but I like it! the green totally makes it. nicely done steve.


----------



## dozerdog

helios said:


> Mine did come with the bb bearings and an adapter to run a GXP/Shimano spindle.


Good to know I heard that this was not the case, I want to trasfer over my crank from my 2011 wihich is a sram gxp.


----------



## gobes

dozerdog said:


> When are the disc complete bikes available? Do you think I stand a better chance to get a disc frameset faster than a complete bike?


I was just told that the disc bikes would ship the beginning of Sep.
I think you'll wait longer for just the frame.


----------



## allison

steverocks said:


> Well I still need to glue my race wheels but here it is done


I think I would've gone with neon pink for tape and saddle! 

Wish they had this frame coloring in disc option since I might consider opting to sell my Tarmac and get one of these!


----------



## fatboypup

my 2012 CruX comp apex is in a box at the bike store itll be ready to ride by the weekend yay! :thumbsup:


----------



## helios

steverocks said:


> Well I still need to glue my race wheels but here it is done


Dude I'm sorry but in my opinion the green tape/saddle have to go. It totally clashes with the yellow/blue.


----------



## excellentadventure

I think the green looks cool... probably better in person.


----------



## ryanv09

These bikes look sweet, I am thinking of selling my Raleigh in order to pick up a disc crux...anyone looking to buy a 59.5 RX1.0??? Anyone thought about a Lynskey Cooper CX either?


----------



## c_rex

Anyone with the CXD wheels have weights? Preferably without rubber. Thx


----------



## -dustin

why the long cage on the RD?

More pictures of the wiring? 

What wiring kits were used?


----------



## helios

Sorry about the quality


----------



## brmike22

crux with apex and disc setup is going to a very tough bike to beat at this price point.
that neon/blue paint scheme will look even better with some mud on it!


----------



## goneskiian

steve,
How do you have your Di2 wires run? Is there a special harness that puts the battery up under your saddle?

Looking to do something similar.

Thanks!

Edit: Never mind. I think I found it. Must be a "Rear Wire Kit". :smilewinkgrin:

Next question, is it an internal or external kit?



steverocks said:


> Well I still need to glue my race wheels but here it is done


----------



## kjdhawkhill

ryanv09 said:


> These bikes look sweet, I am thinking of selling my Raleigh in order to pick up a disc crux...anyone looking to buy a 59.5 RX1.0??? Anyone thought about a Lynskey Cooper CX either?


For the right price either one sounds pretty interesting. PM me if you can handle a low-ball offer.


----------



## steverocks

goneskiian said:


> steve,
> How do you have your Di2 wires run? Is there a special harness that puts the battery up under your saddle?
> 
> Looking to do something similar.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I think I found it. Must be a "Rear Wire Kit". :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Next question, is it an internal or external kit?


It's an external kit that I added longer cable too for the seat post mount


----------



## c_rex

Does anyone have word on delivery of the Crux Apex Disc yet?


----------



## helios

Neon and blue gettin' muddy.


----------



## werne1nm

looks sick man...flat out sick.


----------



## werne1nm

Helios how much does that weigh?

with my set up i'm around 18.5 pounds...

no carbon tubulars for me though


----------



## werne1nm




----------



## helios

I've actually not weighed it since I finished it. I will weigh it tonight with each of my wheelsets. I'll probably start a new thread to quit jocking this guy's though.


----------



## werne1nm

do me a favor and weigh it without the wheelsets as well.

my weighs just around 11 pounds.

I'm kind of disappointed in the 18.5 weight of mine. but i do have wheels that aren't the lightest and my tube options were limited when i put it all together.


----------



## goneskiian

steverocks said:


> It's an external kit that I added longer cable too for the seat post mount


Gotcha. Thanks!

It's just that I didn't see the wire running down the downtube but I guess it's probably hidden underneath. 

I was hoping to run mine down the inside of the downtube but I think I may need an internal kit with smaller connectors for that.

Cheers!


----------



## goneskiian

helios said:


> Neon and blue gettin' muddy.


Awesome!

Lookin' fit and fast there helios! Where was the race?

There's definitely something about a deep carbon wheel that looks so cool on a 'cross bike. Alas, none here either. About to build up a couple sets of Major Tom's though. Can't wait to ride them!

I say keep all the Crux builds in one thread. Easier to find them that way! :smilewinkgrin:

Cheers!


----------



## helios

That race was in Hermann, MO. Saturday night time race and a Sunday afternoon race. It rained a good bit the week before the race and then we got more rain through the night Saturday so Sunday was nice and sloppy. Tomorrow night the CruX will see action at Gateway Cross Cup in St. Louis!

I weighed the bike with different wheelsets tonight, but forgot to weigh it without wheels.
Neuvation C50 tub/Challenge Fango 32 17lbs 14oz
Dura Ace 7800/Sapim CX-Ray/alloy nips/Mavic Reflex/Challenge Grifo 34 18lbs 2oz
Ultegra 6700/DT Competition/alloy nips/Mavic Reflex/Challenge Grifo XS 32 18lbs 4 oz


----------



## joco

Awesome!! I just got my Crux the other day.. cant wait to build it!!


----------



## gobes

c_rex said:


> Does anyone have word on delivery of the Crux Apex Disc yet?


I was told that mine shipped yesterday.


----------



## c_rex

Picked mine up from the shop tonight after work. Hope to race it this Sunday. Needs lighter wheels though- oof! fwiw the disc brakes work a helluva lot better than I expected.


----------



## gobes

c_rex said:


> Picked mine up from the shop tonight after work. Hope to race it this Sunday. Needs lighter wheels though- oof! fwiw the disc brakes work a helluva lot better than I expected.


Really? Cool. I'm jealous and anxious to get mine.
Did you weigh the wheels? How much does the complete bike weigh? Did it come with the short cage or mid cage rear derailleur?


----------



## c_rex

Haven't weighed it yet G. Got home late last night and hadda get the kids to bed. The Apex derailleur looks to be more of a mid-long cage. I'll take a measurement on it though.


----------



## helios

Glows in the dark!

Gateway Cross Cup by rb06, on Flickr


----------



## goneskiian

c_rex said:


> Picked mine up from the shop tonight after work. Hope to race it this Sunday. Needs lighter wheels though- oof! fwiw the disc brakes work a helluva lot better than I expected.


You wouldn't happen to have picked that up from a shop in Redmond WA would you?


----------



## goneskiian

helios said:


> Glows in the dark!
> 
> Gateway Cross Cup by rb06, on Flickr


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes it does!


----------



## c_rex

Yessir


----------



## Jinxtown

c_rex said:


> Picked mine up from the shop tonight after work. Hope to race it this Sunday. Needs lighter wheels though- oof! fwiw the disc brakes work a helluva lot better than I expected.


Are you using the BB7 roads? I'm hoping they are better than cantis which I cannot stand - setup, weak, terrible in foul weather, etc. I just ordered my frame and will have it built in the next 10-days or so. Are you using the sintered pads that came with? I was planning to move to the organic as they tend to be less noisy and a bit less powerful. Have you had a chance to use them in foul weather yet? 

Any advice / insights you could share?


----------



## c_rex

I'll be happy to post results once I've had a chance to use them fairly, perhaps in this Sunday's race but I just picked it up last night so no FHE of value. We've got beautiful weather right now so it could be awhile before I can say how they perform in the muck.


----------



## goneskiian

c_rex said:


> Yessir


I was the one on the road bike asking you about it as you left. :smilewinkgrin:

Enjoy!


----------



## Local Hero

This is a question about the frameset and whether it comes with a BB. The description is the same for both bikes: 

*BOTTOM BRACKET:	OS integrated, sealed bearings*

But the image on the website shows a bottom bracket on the disc model and not the canti model. 

Specialized Bicycle Components : CruX E5 Disc OSBB Frameset
Specialized Bicycle Components : CruX E5 OSBB Frameset

I want the disc bike and I'd like to run it single speed, with an EBB. The disc model is $110 more than the other, so am I paying for something I don't need? If it's there, will it be hard to remove? 

Any ideas?


----------



## -dustin

my non-disc came with BB30 bearings and the adapters that are seen in the first link's photo. None of it was installed.

What kind of EBB are you planning on running? It's not an EBB shell...so are you going to do something like the Phil Wood bb that has some adjustment?


----------



## Local Hero

I don't know :blush2:

Maybe Team Beer: Products Page « BEER Components

It would be for my sram crank. 

What do you recommend?


----------



## -dustin

That's pretty cool...haven't seen one of those yet.


----------



## c_rex

goneskiian said:


> I was the one on the road bike asking you about it as you left. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Enjoy!


It's a small world afterall!


----------



## goneskiian

c_rex said:


> It's a small world afterall!


It is indeed! 

What group do you race in? I'll keep an eye out for you and say hello.

I'll be in the 35+ 1/2 race. Hopefully on my new Crux (sans discs) as well. 

Cheers!
-Ian


----------



## c_rex

C4/45+ Masters. I'm going to race on my old S-Works Tricross after all. The weekend has been so busy I haven't had a chance to race prep the new ride with proper tires, saddle, pedals, etc. I'd do it tonight but I'm fighting a cold and need sleep desperately. I'll keep an eye out for ya.

-Sean


----------



## goneskiian

Sorry I missed you today Sean! I hope you had a great race!

To keep the thread on topic, I raced my new Crux today. It was awesome. Very snappy. Carried me to the first win of the season (35+ Cat 1/2)! 

I need a longer stem though. I'll get some pictures of my build and post them up soon.

Cheers!


----------



## c_rex

Congrats Ian- that's fantastic! My race was decent considering my cold went full swing at 3am last night. Almost bailed but persevered. I can't seem to locate the results on the SCX site yet but I'm guessing I was around 15. 

What size stem do you need? I've got 2 110's just laying around; a Ritchey and a 3T. Send me a message if that's what you're after.


----------



## Local Hero

I just ordered a crux frameset. Disc.


----------



## goneskiian

I've got a 110 on now. Going 120 or 130. 

Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## werne1nm

heres my bike in action...

Not a very flattering picture of me. but of the bike! its great!


----------



## loubnc

Local Hero said:


> I just ordered a crux frameset. Disc.


I was thinking about doing the same thing. Still negotiating. If you don't mind, may I ask price?


----------



## Local Hero

$802 out the door


----------



## werne1nm

Wow that is cheap! The frameset lists at 770. That is *****ing. I guess te industry is really pushing disc brakes in cross huh


----------



## joco

werne1nm said:


> Wow that is cheap! The frameset lists at 770. That is *****ing. I guess te industry is really pushing disc brakes in cross huh


I think he said he ordered the Crux Disc frameset for $800. The MSRP on the Crux disc is $880.


----------



## mudge

So, anyone who's purchased the '12 Crux as a complete bike, what feedback can you give re: the DT Axis wheels? I'm looking at either a closeout on a '11 Crux Comp or the new '12 Crux Comp. Seems the only real difference besides paint schemes is the wheelset. the '12 has the DT Axis, the '11 comes w/ Roval Pave' wheels.


----------



## helios

Made a few changes 

Untitled by htfu_aaron, on Flickr


----------



## Local Hero

joco said:


> I think he said he ordered the Crux Disc frameset for $800. The MSRP on the Crux disc is $880.


Correct 

I'm still working out the build details. 

Ultimately I want to race SS with hydraulic brakes on a flat bar. But that might have to wait a while. 

My initial build will probably be 1X10 with a sram red shifter, red crank (39/salsa crossing guard), force rear der, and a ritchey cockpit. I'm not sure about the wheels yet.


----------



## Travis

why all the fascination with weight on a CX bike? I don't want to carry a boat anchor but its not like your going to ride it up the Galibier. I'll be ending races with more than 1500g of mud in the next month so I don't really split hairs on weight. Durability, mud clearance, fit, bomb proof components I like
I do like the Spec Crux Disc though, waiting for shop to stock


----------



## Local Hero

The specialized rep said that an EBB wont work with the OSBB on the crux. "It's a press fit bottom bracket." 

I said the Team Beer blog has a crux running SS. (Click this sentence for the picture.) They have no idea how that worked. 



I emailed Team Beer to ask what they think. If I can't get an EBB to work I'll run 1X10 and zip tie it for SS races.


----------



## helios

Sorry, but I think the rep is mistaken. PF30 and BB30 are different standards; the CruX uses BB30, not PF30 (at least my 2012 frameset does anyway).


----------



## stez

Paint job reminds me of the Pinarello I had in the early 90's . . . at least the yellow part.


----------



## Local Hero

helios said:


> Sorry, but I think the rep is mistaken. PF30 and BB30 are different standards; the CruX uses BB30, not PF30 (at least my 2012 frameset does anyway).


 I think you're right.


----------



## loubnc

Local Hero said:


> I think you're right.


Something I pulled directly from the Specialized site. Granted it is for a 2011 Tarmac SL3, but...

S-Works Tarmac SL3 OSBB Frameset Spec your own ultimate road racing bike right down to the quick releases by starting with the S-Works Tarmac SL3 frameset. *Oversized bottom bracket readily accepts BB30 cranks.*


http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2011&spid=52896

Sounds like BB30 to me. It's funny that the bold text above is missing from the 2012 model year descriptions. I think they are just trying to create a "brand/standard" so people who aren't savvy will buy only from them. "OSBB? Oh, I better go to my Spec dealer for those parts. Nobody else can get those."


----------



## helios

Has anyone come up with a good solution to a 1x set up on this bike, besides double gaurds? BB30 rules out the BB mounted guide and the squared seat tube rules out a seat tube mounted guide. I know someone will pipe up with the front derailleur with the limits set just so and no cable, but I personally find that too ghetto. Am I missing another solution?


----------



## gobes

helios said:


> Has anyone come up with a good solution to a 1x set up on this bike, besides double gaurds? BB30 rules out the BB mounted guide and the squared seat tube rules out a seat tube mounted guide. I know someone will pipe up with the front derailleur with the limits set just so and no cable, but I personally find that too ghetto. Am I missing another solution?


How about an outside guard and a k-edge mounted on the derailleur hanger?


----------



## helios

I have a K-Edge now but I'm not sure what the bolt would thread into if you remove the FD?


----------



## brmike22

that is a great action shot up there of the crux in the air. you make it look feather light teh way you're carrying it


----------



## Local Hero

kona1skier said:


> I just placed an order for this frameset. What put me over the top was that it has 135mm rear spacing so I can use any of my MTB wheelsets to help keep my initial costs down. Will also get the Team Beer BB30 EBB and run it SS. Yeehaw!


Any update?


----------



## dave2pvd

helios said:


> I have a K-Edge now but I'm not sure what the bolt would thread into if you remove the FD?


My device might work. I have a curved 'Campagnolo' washer to mate against the front of the derailleur bracket (or use what comes with a der bolt). Your LBS ought to have the nut that works with the rear.

PM me if interested.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/G69ANj-orr4ln4gQJOMvLQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eJtW6yWmX10/S9B_My7QUTI/AAAAAAAAA_M/CSVJpzuODFM/s800/102_1031a.jpg" height="640" width="360" /></a>


----------



## c_rex

ARGH~ my heart is breaking. I started to prepare my brand new Crux Disc to apply a set of Crankskins frame protector film and discovered that it came with a chip/ding on the underside of the downtube. All I've had a chance to do is put my pedals on and raise the seat to my proper height. The blemish isn't catastrophic but the bike is brand spanky new! 

+~ Update~+

After having consulted my liquid therapist I had resolved to put a sticker on it, go forth and conquer. But I know myself, it would haunt me. Since I'm sick enough that I shouldn't race this week I thought I'd ask and sure enough my dealer did not even bat an eyelash. Best customer service I've had in a similar situation- ever. New ride is on the way. Anyone in the Seattle area who wants a Specialized bike ask me for a referral. :thumbsup:


----------



## benny and the jets

Waiting for my Crux Expert to arrive, it's due at the end of this month.

In Australia, we get the complete bike in the yellow/neon blue/pink colour


----------



## goneskiian

Some pics finally.

Yes, I do look cramped in this action picture. If you notice, I have already replaced the stock stem. Didn't slow me down too much though. :smilewinkgrin:

This was a complete bike. Changes from stock: Di2 (duh), 155 Phenom saddle, 120mm Specialized stem, 46 cm Easton SL3 bars, custom wheels with bikehubstore.com hubs laced to Velocity Major Tom's 28 radial front 32 3X rear wrapped with Specialized Tracer tubulars (back up set is exactly the same but with Terra tubulars) build by me. We'll see how they hold up. One race down, so far so good! :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## OnTheRivet

goneskiian said:


> Some pics finally.
> 
> Yes, I do look cramped in this action picture. If you notice, I have already replaced the stock stem. Didn't slow me down too much though. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> This was a complete bike. Changes from stock: Di2 (duh), 155 Phenom saddle, 120mm Specialized stem, 46 cm Easton SL3 bars, custom wheels with bikehubstore.com hubs laced to Velocity Major Tom's 28 radial front 32 3X rear wrapped with Specialized Tracer tubulars (back up set is exactly the same but with Terra tubulars) build by me. We'll see how they hold up. One race down, so far so good! :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers!


Very nice. I like that you have to look close to see how trick it really is.


----------



## werne1nm

Helios. What about the 1x10 stuff they use in mtbing. I don't run that on any of my bikes so I'm mr sure what to do. I'll ask around though.


----------



## Corndog

On my wife's we got a 3rd eye "fang" style inner watcher on there. Seems to be working with a normal ring on the outside.


----------



## Local Hero

disc size 54 (medium)










more details to come...


----------



## Local Hero

helios said:


> 623g for uncut fork.



The disc fork has a carbon steerer. It weighs ~550 uncut.


----------



## Local Hero

I hit a bottom bracket SNAFU. 

Team Beer is out for a few weeks. Single speed is a no go for now. 

In order to run my Sram Red crank in the BB30 I'll need a $30 adapter. That's $30 on something I'll use two or three times. Uhg. 



Anyway, here's a midway build: 










ritchey WCS stem & flatbar (seatpost soon)
sram xo shifter
Force rear Der
BB7 brakes
speedcity wheels w/ kenda small block 8s
sram red crank (39/crossing guard soon)


----------



## 196nautique

goneskiian said:


> custom wheels with bikehubstore.com hubs laced to Velocity Major Tom's 28 radial front 32 3X rear
> 
> Cheers!


Any updates on your new wheels? Thinking of building up a set of these as well. Same hubs, same rims. Have some new Clement PDX tubies on the way, and need another set of wheels to glue them to.

Thanks.


----------



## Kuna

Corndog said:


> On my wife's we got a 3rd eye "fang" style inner watcher on there. Seems to be working with a normal ring on the outside.


Hey, didn't you and your wife have Speedvagen's and Hot Tubes bikes? What happened to change to Specialized?


----------



## ckruse50

*Flat bar Crux.....*

Built more for long gravel grinders we do around here but works for cross pretty good also. Still have a few more parts to finish out but really happy with build.
Frame was 1506g and the cut fork was 481g. It weighs 18lbs 6oz in pic. Will be about 17lbs 12oz when finished.


----------



## OnTheRivet

ckruse50 said:


> Built more for long gravel grinders we do around here but works for cross pretty good also. Still have a few more parts to finish out but really happy with build.
> Frame was 1506g and the cut fork was 481g. It weighs 18lbs 6oz in pic. Will be about 17lbs 12oz when finished.


Why this and not a rigid 29'er? You wouldn't have to go with the long stem with a MTB.


----------



## ckruse50

If you are asking just because you are wondering and not from "I'm the cross police" here is my answer. After trying to get a white carbon air niner and not being able to get one after 6 months I looked for a frame/fork combo that would be about the same as the niner. The crux had some things over the niner that made it a better choice ie shorter wheel base, cost, you could actually buy one, something different than a 29er since I have two already. I originally was going to put a drop bar on but after riding the local cross coarse I decided a flat bar was a better choice for me. Rivet if you are just wondering I'm sure you will not take offense to my "cross police" comment but if you are the police I'm sure you will comment to comfirm that.


----------



## 196nautique

Why the Alpha 340 with a brake track instead of a Crest or Arch?


----------



## ckruse50

196, I used the alpha's on this wheel set because of tire pressure. I can run the Raven tires up to 45psi(for tar and chip rides) and if I want to put a tubeless road tire on I can run up to 80-100 psi. I also found that the narrower rim is not as easy to bottom out on the rough jeep/atv roads we end up on. The crest and arch set I have seem to bottom on the rim much easier with cross tires. I wish Stan's made that rim without the brake track but I like his tubeless system so I will live with it.


----------



## Local Hero

Is that a triple?!

Nice build.


----------



## c_rex

ckruse50 said:


> If you are asking just because you are wondering and not from "I'm the cross police" here is my answer. After trying to get a white carbon air niner and not being able to get one after 6 months I looked for a frame/fork combo that would be about the same as the niner. The crux had some things over the niner that made it a better choice ie shorter wheel base, cost, you could actually buy one, something different than a 29er since I have two already. I originally was going to put a drop bar on but after riding the local cross coarse I decided a flat bar was a better choice for me. Rivet if you are just wondering I'm sure you will not take offense to my "cross police" comment but if you are the police I'm sure you will comment to comfirm that.


New Cx racer and not in the '...police' but I've definitely seen less qualified race bikes and welcomed their presence. I'm finding my size 52 to work well albeit wanting for lighter wheels. It does seem to have shorter than anticipated length even for my size (5'8"). I may try a 120mm stem and/or 25-30mm setback post to resolve the cramped cockpit. Brakes work fantastic in the wet and the frame/fork seems to eat up bumps extremely well. Not a fan of the bars as they lack wrist clearance that I'm used to from my road bike. Apex works relatively well although the full package is a tad heavy.


----------



## Local Hero

Flat bar or drops? I'm still undecided on my build. 

The best reason to run a flat bar is the hydraulic brake options.


----------



## c_rex

Local Hero said:


> Flat bar or drops? I'm still undecided on my build.
> 
> The best reason to run a flat bar is the hydraulic brake options.


My $.02- for racing I say drops. you can't run bar ends (local rules anyhow) so with flatbars you lose the leverage for climbing and with wide enough drop bars you get the hoods to perform that function. Driving corners is also easier in the drops than getting low on a flat bar. Hydraulics will happen eventually for STI brifters and compared to canti's the BB7's work very well.

For non-racing I see it more as a comfort issue. The build should suit the rider and I can certainly see valid scenarios for a flat bar but less related to the brakes.


----------



## Corndog

Kuna said:


> Hey, didn't you and your wife have Speedvagen's and Hot Tubes bikes? What happened to change to Specialized?


Good catch!

We still have those bikes as well  The Crux is a nice gravel bike to have around, since it's got bottle mounts, was inexpensive, great tire clearance, etc. 

We ride a LOT of gravel, farm roads (level B roads), and abandoned roads around here. It's nice to have something you don't mind really thrashing. Like riding through hundreds of yards of water up to the handle bars  Unmowed farm paths, with grass over your head, etc. 

I've taken the Hot Tubes on stuff like that... but I feel a lot better just blasting through it on the crux or my Tricross single.


----------



## goneskiian

196nautique said:


> Any updates on your new wheels? Thinking of building up a set of these as well. Same hubs, same rims. Have some new Clement PDX tubies on the way, and need another set of wheels to glue them to.
> 
> Thanks.


So far so good! I've done 2 races on 1 set and they're still true. I'll likely race set 2 this weekend.

Very impressed with the hubs. The rear has 6 pawls so the engagement is great compared to standard 3 pawl set ups.

Cheers!


----------



## helios

What's the fattest tire anyone's been able to stuff under a CruX?


----------



## Sadlebred

*My Crux*

I'm short at 5'3", and the 48 cm Crux is a good fit. I changed out the stem to a 60 mm, so that the reach is the same as my other cross bike. I also put on a Thomson seatpost, Fizik Gobi saddle, and Time ATACS. The only other thing I changed out was the horrible plastic handlebar tape. Everything else is stock. Next year I may put a cheap pair of tubular rims on it. 

The Crux will not see a lot of racing action as this is my pit bike, but I've been riding it at most of the practices. My race bike is a custom ti Dean with Boyd carbon wheels, and I just can't give her up.


----------



## mudge

helios said:


> What's the fattest tire anyone's been able to stuff under a CruX?


I have a pair of Mythos CX semi-slicks in 700x42, mounted on a pair of Delgado rims. The front fit with PLENTY of room to spare, the rear fit but just barely. I'm pretty sure something like the new Kenda Happy Medium in 700x40 would fit fine, unless it's abnormally large relative to it's stated size.


----------



## ckruse50

Local hero,Thanks. That is indeed a triple. A mountain triple. I built this bike more for the crazy 22%+ grades loose gravel climbs we do around here. These rides may be 50-100 miles with several of those type climbs so bail-out gearing is nice to have. The FSA crankset also gives me many gearing choices where a road a crank (BB30) would have limited me to a 34 chainring on the low end. I will probaly pull the granny ring off for the races so the cross police won't get me and help with mud. If you want to run drops and hydros go to 324 labs.com and they have adapters to go from your road cable pull brake levers to R-1's. I ordered a set of the adapters and they look like they will work great. I had every intention of ruuning drops but after setting up one of my 29ers with drops I hated the hand positions in the rough and went with the flat bar. Glad I did. The long gravel griders I will add some barends to give another couple of hand positions.


----------



## c_rex

Nice lead ckruse50. It's good to see innovators out there working toward "Disc brakes v2.0." Do you think there would be an issue running the hydraulics through the frame (hose fit)?


----------



## Mosovich

*Here's mine..*

Pretty simple build... Sram Force, Ksyrium SL's for practice and I use DA hubs, Mavic Reflex's for racing... 17.5lbs..


----------



## ckruse50

c rex, No problem running hydro line thru frame other than you have to run from back to front because of the banjo fitting at the caliper. It was tricky trying to get the hose back thru the hole at the front of the frame. I pushed a brake cable thru from front to back and stuck about 6 inches into the brake line then pushed the hydro line and lightly pulled the brake cable back thru the front hole. It worked really well. FYI the hose fits perfectly through frame holes but Gore ride-on shift cables do not.


----------



## samuel

*good*

That is good information. Thanks.


mudge said:


> I have a pair of Mythos CX semi-slicks in 700x42, mounted on a pair of Delgado rims. The front fit with PLENTY of room to spare, the rear fit but just barely. I'm pretty sure something like the new Kenda Happy Medium in 700x40 would fit fine, unless it's abnormally large relative to it's stated size.


----------



## DaveyL

Came upon this thread via a search engine.

Can anyone tell me if the Crux disc version will take a 160 mm rotor at the back? I have a 2012 TriCross Elite disc, but due to the chainstay gemoetry, it doesn't seem that a 160 mm rotor can be accommodated by the frame. I have a 29er Stumpjumper that I run with a PowerTap disc rotor wheel and would love to run this on the 'cross bike. The disc rotor you have to use with the PowerTap only comes in 160 mm.


----------



## werne1nm

selling my crux 1900 obo
free shipping
let me know.


----------



## killjoyken

ckruse50 said:


> c rex, No problem running hydro line thru frame other than you have to run from back to front because of the banjo fitting at the caliper. It was tricky trying to get the hose back thru the hole at the front of the frame. I pushed a brake cable thru from front to back and stuck about 6 inches into the brake line then pushed the hydro line and lightly pulled the brake cable back thru the front hole. It worked really well.


Thanks for the tip, it worked well. One thing to add that makes it even easier: Run the cable and housing through, then stick the cable into the hydraulic hose and butt the cable housing against the hose. The cable will keep them together so you can push the hose and pull the cable housing at the same time. It will just glide out the front hole. :thumbsup:



DaveyL said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Crux disc version will take a 160 mm rotor at the back?


Nope. No frame clearance. 

I'm almost finished with my 324 Labs kit install. I'll have some pics up tomorrow. These brakes are amazing!


----------



## killjoyken




----------



## 88 rex

looks good!


----------



## ckruse50

Nice. I have the 324 adapters but decided to go with the flat bar for now. Did the 324's work out OK?


----------



## mudge

samuel said:


> That is good information. Thanks.


What I've learned over the last few hours: 

The 700x40 Happy Medium fits just fine in the rear, AND looks like the side knobs are plenty aggressive enough for some pretty hard riding.

I've also got a 700x44 Bonty Jones XR up front, it too fits just fine except that it won't clear the brakes if inflated to normal pressures. Deflate it to sub-30psi to get it to fit, then reinflate to normal pressure and it's just fine. There's easily enough room in the fork for any 1.8", and many small 1.9" tires, just know that you'll have to deflate/reinflate to get it in between the brake pads.

Must admit, I've read horrible reviews of that Bonty tire in the 26" version, not too bad reviews for the 29" version. I'll get a chance to ride the new tires tomorrow, should know whether they're okay or if I need to look elsewhere. 

They're both mounted tubeless to Velocity A23s using the 26" standard NoTubes rimstrips. No real issues getting them seated, floor pump wouldn't do it but a 12gr CO2 cartridge would seat the beads pretty well. I used the floor pump to run 'em up to ~50psi to make sure they were fully seated, then backed 'em back off to mid-30s range.

As for my Crux, I pulled all the SRAM stuff off, replaced it w/ 7800 DuraAce stuff, plus TRP CX9 brakes and the SWorks bb30 cranks from an older Roubaix I'm not using at the moment. My race wheels are the Velocity 'comp' A23s w/ Hutchinson Bulldogs. Using the NoTubes rimstrip, I've had NO burping issues whatsoever, even at mid-30s pressures and 200# worth of rider.


----------



## killjoyken

88 rex said:


> looks good!


Thanks!



ckruse50 said:


> Nice. I have the 324 adapters but decided to go with the flat bar for now. Did the 324's work out OK?


I like yours too. The 324 kit is fantastic. The machining is top notch and everything fit together perfectly. The hardest part of the install was feeding the rear brake line through the frame and removing the stock R1 levers. I still can't believe that the whole kit actually lost 113g. I had no idea cable and housing weighed so much. 

Honestly, the best part was getting rid of the mushy feeling cable brakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero

DaveyL said:


> Came upon this thread via a search engine.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Crux disc version will take a 160 mm rotor at the back? I have a 2012 TriCross Elite disc, but due to the chainstay gemoetry, it doesn't seem that a 160 mm rotor can be accommodated by the frame. I have a 29er Stumpjumper that I run with a PowerTap disc rotor wheel and would love to run this on the 'cross bike. The disc rotor you have to use with the PowerTap only comes in 160 mm.


No. 

The 160 rubbed against the chainstay. 

I turned the bike upside down and adjusted the brake countless times before I saw it. The contact point is tiny.


----------



## mudge

mudge said:


> What I've learned over the last few hours:
> 
> The 700x40 Happy Medium fits just fine in the rear, AND looks like the side knobs are plenty aggressive enough for some pretty hard riding.
> 
> I've also got a 700x44 Bonty Jones XR up front, it too fits just fine except that it won't clear the brakes if inflated to normal pressures. Deflate it to sub-30psi to get it to fit, then reinflate to normal pressure and it's just fine. There's easily enough room in the fork for any 1.8", and many small 1.9" tires, just know that you'll have to deflate/reinflate to get it in between the brake pads.
> 
> Must admit, I've read horrible reviews of that Bonty tire in the 26" version, not too bad reviews for the 29" version. I'll get a chance to ride the new tires tomorrow, should know whether they're okay or if I need to look elsewhere.
> 
> They're both mounted tubeless to Velocity A23s using the 26" standard NoTubes rimstrips. No real issues getting them seated, floor pump wouldn't do it but a 12gr CO2 cartridge would seat the beads pretty well. I used the floor pump to run 'em up to ~50psi to make sure they were fully seated, then backed 'em back off to mid-30s range.
> 
> As for my Crux, I pulled all the SRAM stuff off, replaced it w/ 7800 DuraAce stuff, plus TRP CX9 brakes and the SWorks bb30 cranks from an older Roubaix I'm not using at the moment. My race wheels are the Velocity 'comp' A23s w/ Hutchinson Bulldogs. Using the NoTubes rimstrip, I've had NO burping issues whatsoever, even at mid-30s pressures and 200# worth of rider.


On a lark, I rode my Crux with the Happy Medium/Bonty XR tire setup in a 6hr mtb race in north LA over the weekend. I'd been told it wasn't a particularly technical trail, had lots of relatively smooth trail on a couple of pipelines, and was perhaps the least "rooty" trail in N LA. I figured it would be an interesting challenge. 

First, the tires worked just fine from a traction perspective. From a shock absorption perspective, not so much. Yeah, the first couple of laps (7.8mi per lap) were okay, but things got a little tough in the 3rd, much worse in the 4th, and it was essentially a case of too proud to quit during the 5th and 6th. I had time to do a 7th, but by then the nerve pain in my hands was unbearable, so I stopped as soon as I finished a lap late enough to not be a DNF.

A few things I'd hoped to learn, and did: I know much more about what the bike will/won't ride over. I also learned a lot about picking lines and flowing along a trail. My fastest lap felt like the slowest, as I found (reinforced what I knew, actually) that slow is smooth and smooth is fast. 

One thing I learned but didn't expect: I have a much keener appreciation for how little tread you need to still get good traction. The Kenda Happy Medium is a really good rear tire. I may have to get one in 700x35 as a grass course rear tire. It mounted up tubeless on an A23 rim super easy, and had no burping issues at all.


----------



## Local Hero

mudge said:


> On a lark, I rode my Crux with the Happy Medium/Bonty XR tire setup in a 6hr mtb race in north LA over the weekend. I'd been told it wasn't a particularly technical trail, had lots of relatively smooth trail on a couple of pipelines, and was perhaps the least "rooty" trail in N LA. I figured it would be an interesting challenge.
> 
> First, the tires worked just fine from a traction perspective. From a shock absorption perspective, not so much. Yeah, the first couple of laps (7.8mi per lap) were okay, but things got a little tough in the 3rd, much worse in the 4th, and it was essentially a case of too proud to quit during the 5th and 6th. I had time to do a 7th, but by then the nerve pain in my hands was unbearable, so I stopped as soon as I finished a lap late enough to not be a DNF.
> 
> A few things I'd hoped to learn, and did: I know much more about what the bike will/won't ride over. I also learned a lot about picking lines and flowing along a trail. My fastest lap felt like the slowest, as I found (reinforced what I knew, actually) that slow is smooth and smooth is fast.
> 
> One thing I learned but didn't expect: I have a much keener appreciation for how little tread you need to still get good traction. The Kenda Happy Medium is a really good rear tire. I may have to get one in 700x35 as a grass course rear tire. It mounted up tubeless on an A23 rim super easy, and had no burping issues at all.


I've considered using my crux in MTB triathlons with mild (non-technical) courses. The bike leg probably would be under 15 miles. In your opinion, is that a terrible idea?


----------



## mudge

Local Hero said:


> I've considered using my crux in MTB triathlons with mild (non-technical) courses. The bike leg probably would be under 15 miles. In your opinion, is that a terrible idea?


It sort of depends on how technical is 'non-technical', and how rough the course is. Would you ride it on a rigid 29er? If not, then using your cross bike would probably be a bad idea.

If a rigid 29er w/ skinny tires works for you, then go for it.


----------



## The_Boy

My SS Crux disc w/ Stan's 355 rims, Roval hubs, Captain CX 2Bliss, Salsa Cowbell 2 bar, 44:21 gearing:


----------



## gobes

The_Boy said:


> My SS Crux disc w/ Stan's 355 rims, Roval hubs, Captain CX 2Bliss, Salsa Cowbell 2 bar, 44:21 gearing:


Looks good. Magic gear?


----------



## The_Boy

Yup, got lucky (for a while at least).


----------



## Local Hero

I like the SS with the cowbell.


----------



## g-Bike

No need for a magic gear get a EBB30 from BEER Components and you can switch cogs and set chain tension no hassles. I have used one for 2 years and it has worked perfectly.


----------



## OnTheRivet

g-Bike said:


> No need for a magic gear get a EBB30 from BEER Components and you can switch cogs and set chain tension no hassles. I have used one for 2 years and it has worked perfectly.


Are you running the Beer BB on a Specialized? I think the Specialized OSBB is wider than a standard BB30 and not sure it will work for him?


----------



## g-Bike

IF it is a pressfit then the new model from Beer is coming, they currently have the standard width for BB30 in stock. I have been using mine on a Cannondale


----------



## g-Bike

Actually I have this bike for sale in the classifieds and on Ebay. I also have a Sycip single speed and don't need two SSCX bikes


----------



## helios

OnTheRivet said:


> Are you running the Beer BB on a Specialized? I think the Specialized OSBB is wider than a standard BB30 and not sure it will work for him?


OSBB = standard BB30
There is a CruX with the EBB on the Team BEER website.


----------



## The_Boy

This is the gear I wanted to run, it just happened that I didn't need a tensioner or EBB. If I decide to keep it SS, I'll probably get the Team BEER EBB.


----------



## Digger90

Killjoyken - that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Local Hero

<20lbs as pictured here in commuter mode.


----------



## Merc

ckruse50 said:


> Built more for long gravel grinders we do around here but works for cross pretty good also. Still have a few more parts to finish out but really happy with build.
> Frame was 1506g and the cut fork was 481g. It weighs 18lbs 6oz in pic. Will be about 17lbs 12oz when finished.


I just bought one of these bikes last week. What kind of wheels did you put on your? I like yours better than the stock wheel set


----------



## bb.rock

Almost went there also...waiting for the Trek version!!


----------



## ckruse50

Merc, Stan's alphas, King hubs and DT Swiss aerolite spokes.


----------



## Merc

Ckruse, thanks for the reply. If you don't mind me asking, how much should I expect to pay to get that set up. Do you think I could use my existing stock tire I believe it is specialize's tracer tire.


----------



## aries14

*Nice!!*



The_Boy said:


> My SS Crux disc w/ Stan's 355 rims, Roval hubs, Captain CX 2Bliss, Salsa Cowbell 2 bar, 44:21 gearing:


Nice Job on this build.. how much are a set of wheels like that going for?


----------



## helios




----------



## Local Hero

Niice. 

Are those double chainring guards? 

What are you using?


----------



## helios

Those are double guards. I'm not sure what brand they are because I got them second hand; they're large enough to run with a 42t ring but I think that's about it. I used them on a 1x10 with a 42 for a couple races and was able to get the chain to hop over the outside. That's a 39t on there now and I'm confident it won't be coming off ;-)

I'm using the BEER EBB30 to tension the chain.


----------



## Local Hero

Thanks. I'm considering double guards for mine. 

If the chainring is on one side of the spider, is one of the guards right next to it? Do you have spacers in there? And is there any play? 

That is my concern. I know that one of the guards will _replace_ a chainring. And the other will be _next to_ the chainring.


----------



## helios

From the outside, it goes:
Guard, spacer, ring, spider, guard. The spacer is approximately the same width as the spider, so the spacing is pretty even, neither guard is too close to the ring. You need extra long chainring bolts. There's no play in mine.


----------



## The_Boy

aries14 said:


> Nice Job on this build.. how much are a set of wheels like that going for?


Not sure. I installed Stan's 355 rims when I taco'ed the wheel set that came on my Epic, so they are half Stan's/half Specialized. The full Specialized equivalent goes for $700 I think.


----------



## Darryl W

*disc crux BB cable guide*

I just picked up Crux disc frameset and had a question on the bottom bracket cable guide.
Question is: Is there one? I have a hole in the BB shell and no cable guide to put in it. I understand the full length housing to the rear derailleur. but something should hold the cables right? could one of you with a disc Crux post a picture of the BB with the cables installed?
Just getting ready to order my Chris King hubs in pewter to go with this frame.
HED C2 or Stan's crest 29er rims not sure yet.
Who has red cable housing by the foot since I think I'll need more than comes with the regular road "kit"
can't wait to get this put together
Thanks,
Darryl


----------



## The_Boy

The housing pokes out of the bottom of the downtube, loops around the BB shell and terminates in a cable stop on the backside of the seat tube at the bottom.


----------



## Darryl W

The_Boy said:


> The housing pokes out of the bottom of the downtube, loops around the BB shell and terminates in a cable stop on the backside of the seat tube at the bottom.


That's what I thought, out the bottom of the downtube. But I have a hole in the bottom of the BB shell that looks like a hole for a cable guide. could it be for drainage?
Thanks,
Darryl


----------



## Darryl W

*steerer tube material*

All of the 2012 Cruxes sp? what is the plural of crux? -s -es maybe crux is like cactus. As in "I have several cruxi"
I digress, all I have seen was aluminum steerer tubes, mine just arrived a couple of days ago and it's carbon. Not that I'm complaining just wondering.
Darryl


----------



## jmhtx

You must have gotten lucky with the carbon steerer tube. All the ones thus far have been aluminum.


----------



## aries14

*2012 Steer Tube (Disk)*



jmhtx said:


> You must have gotten lucky with the carbon steerer tube. All the ones thus far have been aluminum.


My steer tube is carbon. I have the 2012 Disk. Wonder if there is a difference when you buy a frame only. My purchase was frame only by the way.


----------



## aries14

*Pic of the Frame and Fork*

Not sure if you can see the carbon, but all i have to show at the moment.


----------



## The_Boy

That hole is probably for drainage.


Also, the disc Crux gets the full carbon fork. The canti frame gets an aluminum steer tube.


----------



## aries14

*Pic of Bottom of BB*



Darryl W said:


> That's what I thought, out the bottom of the downtube. But I have a hole in the bottom of the BB shell that looks like a hole for a cable guide. could it be for drainage?
> Thanks,
> Darryl


I found this on bike radar.


----------



## Darryl W

Thanks for BB pic looks like no cable guide needed. Got a few parts on order. More to come later. I will post pics when I get some parts hung on it
Darryl


----------



## tipstall

werne1nm said:


> selling my crux 1900 obo
> free shipping
> let me know.


Is the bike still for sale? What size?


----------



## smoothie7

Has anyone noticed on the Specialized website that there is a new cruX frame coming out soon. Anyone see pictures of it yet? It says it is SJ Pink and I am curious what it looks like.


----------



## dirckxens

smoothie7 said:


> Has anyone noticed on the Specialized website that there is a new cruX frame coming out soon. Anyone see pictures of it yet? It says it is SJ Pink and I am curious what it looks like.


mtbs.cz/clanek/ruzovy-specialized-crux-zdenka-stybara/kategorie/tech-news

youtube.com/watch?v=sJYsbwvL8uQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## smoothie7

thanks for the links. I was really hoping for hot pink like they dis a few years back. Oh well


----------



## dirckxens

i don't know if a concept-store in the u.s. will get some of the pink frames but in europe 
some stores will get one!


----------



## turbodog13

My Crux Disc Apex in a 56 weighs 23 lbs and 9 oz with pedals if anyone still was looking at weights. It rides really sweet. Lots of room to cut weight. The stock stem, bars, and seatpost are all really heavy. Waiting on some lighter wheels to hit the market too. Really rides nice.


----------



## 196nautique

turbodog13 said:


> My Crux Disc Apex in a 56 weighs 23 lbs and 9 oz with pedals if anyone still was looking at weights. It rides really sweet. Lots of room to cut weight. The stock stem, bars, and seatpost are all really heavy. Waiting on some lighter wheels to hit the market too. Really rides nice.


WOW! I figured it would be heavy, but that is almost as much as my FS Epic.


----------



## gobes

turbodog13 said:


> My Crux Disc Apex in a 56 weighs 23 lbs and 9 oz with pedals if anyone still was looking at weights. It rides really sweet. Lots of room to cut weight. The stock stem, bars, and seatpost are all really heavy. Waiting on some lighter wheels to hit the market too. Really rides nice.


That sounds heavy. My 52 weighed 20 lbs. 9 oz. without pedals. 
With some relatively heavy shimano pd-540 pedals and a stan's crest wheelset it is 19 lbs. 12 oz.


----------



## turbodog13

The 56 also fits really big. I usually ride a 58 in a Madone and I could probably ride the 54. I have a carbon bar and seatpost that are going on and should take off about a pound.


----------



## Incident

So I am not sure if this is the right place to post this but, I am finally ready to buy my first cross bike and I know I want the specialized Crux. Up until today I was sure I wanted the apex disc, but after talking to the sales man he said that I probably wouldn't even need the disc brakes and just to go with the regular crux apex and save a little money. Since this thread seems 50/50 as far as the type of crux owners I thought I would ask here. To give a little background info, I am Colorado and only have road experience, but want to race this upcoming season. Can any of you guys guide me the right way?


----------



## turbodog13

Disc is the future. If your coming from mtb and just starting cross you should probably go with discs. I have both a disc and a non-disc bike and I prefer the disc. Unless you have a set of nice road wheels laying around disc is my pick.


----------



## JohnV

I decided to go with the 2012 Crux Apex Comp. I just did my first three races the last few weeks and I do not miss the disc brakes at all.

John


----------



## Incident

Update: Ended up going with Crux Apex Disc. Tried both multiple times, and just decided I wanted the extra stopping power and didn't care about the extra weight. Took it out today for the first time, just an incredible experience. Way different from my Allez (obviously), played around in every different terrain I could find... very satisfied! Although I can tell I am going to have to toughen up this riding season.


----------



## tipstall

Incident said:


> Update: Ended up going with Crux Apex Disc. Tried both multiple times, and just decided I wanted the extra stopping power and didn't care about the extra weight. Took it out today for the first time, just an incredible experience. Way different from my Allez (obviously), played around in every different terrain I could find... very satisfied! Although I can tell I am going to have to toughen up this riding season.


Can I ask what size you bought for the Crux and what size you ride on the Allez? I have a 58 Allez and if I got a Cruz was thinking I would get a 56 for racing.


----------



## Incident

My allez is a 58, but I always thought it was a little big for me. So I bought the crux in a 56, I think it fits me a lot better.


----------



## tipstall

Incident said:


> My allez is a 58, but I always thought it was a little big for me. So I bought the crux in a 56, I think it fits me a lot better.


Interesting, thanks for the answer.


----------



## benny and the jets

Just got my Crux Expert today

Here in Australia we get the Expert bike in the Yellow/Neon Blue colour


----------



## benny and the jets

My 56cm weighs in at 8.74kg with XT pedals and Thomson x2 stem and Masterpiece s/post

Otherwise stock, no cages or any other extras


----------



## benny and the jets

Trying to get to 10 posts so I can share some pics


----------



## goldenboy

*got one too*

Just finished putting this together. Its almost all second hand or take of parts, including the frame. The tyres were just a lucky match so I had to see them on the bike before I put on something Cross related instead.

I really like the feel of the bike. The back end tracks well and it seems to sprint well. Just three rides so far.


----------



## smoothie7

that is a sweet looking bike!!


----------



## WAD93

Very, very nice looking! How's it holding up?


----------



## goldenboy

WAD93 said:


> Very, very nice looking! How's it holding up?


It's great. Do you know something about it that I dont?

It was fast with road tyres and is still fast with fat CX tyres. Wish I was worthy of such a nice bike. I had a rider error late Friday night - forgot to grab the tire repair kit and ended up having to ride the last 15 miles with a front flat. Slime and gravel makes a great mortar.


----------



## aries14

*My 2012 CRUX: Not Sure if I posted this before*

My 2012 CRUX!!!


----------



## wheel-addict

Nice looking bike. I'm thinking about purchasing the Crux Comp Disc Apex as well. It looks like you just purchased the frame and used your own parts? How much does the whole thing weigh? I've never owned a road or cross bike, and was thinking of getting a road until some other riders convinced me to get a cross bike to use for both.


----------



## aries14

wheel-addict said:


> Nice looking bike. I'm thinking about purchasing the Crux Comp Disc Apex as well. It looks like you just purchased the frame and used your own parts? How much does the whole thing weigh? I've never owned a road or cross bike, and was thinking of getting a road until some other riders convinced me to get a cross bike to use for both.


This build came in just under 20lbs. I had some parts and purchased some to complete it. Love my Cross Bike!!!


----------



## ajcsk8r

View attachment 255072
Here is mine in action, the crux has a sram red/force/rival mix with easton bars, trp brakes, and a bunch of spec. pieces. love love love this bike, i went with my first set of tubulars this past season after two bad mechanicals(rolled the rear wheel in 2 seperate races) looking forward to the upcoming cx season. i did add a pave carbon seatpost and a shorter s-works stem this spring.


----------



## donttazmebro

Mine just built this past week


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker

Looking good! 
I just did some weighing of my new Disc Frameset 
Amateur Human Cyclocrossist


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker

Updates http://capitalbiker.tumblr.com/post/21862530014/ready-for-her-maiden-voyage


----------



## goldenboy

How did it float on the maiden voyage? And what is the tape on the seat tube?


----------



## tamjam

Adding my Crux disc to the mix. Using a Beer Components EBB30 to tension the chain so I can run it SS. 17.5lbs as pictured with the Stan's ZTR Crest 29er wheelset I ran tubeless all last season with no issues.


----------



## aries14

Looks damn good!!!


----------



## holy cromoly

Simply put, the Apex Disc rocks.


----------



## holy cromoly

Adding my Crux Apex Disc to the thread. 

This bike rocks.


----------



## Wardman

Very nice - just cannot make up my mind on this model for 2013 or the 2013 Tricross. No racing here, and very similar bikes IMO. 

Maybe someone more expert can chime in on the differences?


----------



## holy cromoly

Wardman said:


> Very nice - just cannot make up my mind on this model for 2013 or the 2013 Tricross. No racing here, and very similar bikes IMO.
> 
> Maybe someone more expert can chime in on the differences?


I used to ride a Tricross, and now I am on this Crux.

It all depends on what end of the "do-all" you're looking for.

Do-all that can *race* cross: Crux.
Do-all that is *practical*: Tricross

The Tricross has rack mounts/eyelets and a 50/34t compact crankset up. This makes it practical and more someone who needs road bike that can handle rough stuff and can haul some bags. Alloy fork makes it a no-worries when locking up in a dense bike rack. No fear of a carbon fork getting gouged by other bike's pedals, axles, etc. Stock tires are a smooth center tread for street riding.

The Crux is designed for true cyclocross racing, reflected in the cross racing gearing of the 46/36t crankset and minus all the practical bits like rack mounts. It has a lighter fork made from carbon, the disc model even has a carbon steerer. Stock tires are knobbiest for real dirt riding.

At the end of the day, you can make a Crux more Tricross and vice versa with some parts swapping and upgrades here and there. But all that cost money and can quickly up the price of both bikes by a couple hundred bucks.

If you're looking to race, get the Crux. And if you're looking for a burly road bike that is comfortable (fatter tires compared to road bike) and can be taken through gravel roads, get the Tricross and save some dough.


----------



## Wardman

Thx for the note HC! 

Watching prices go up as well, and think the 2013 Tri is a sweet looking ride. Ethter way I do not think I'll be disappointed. Now for some to show up at local stores to actually ride.

Looks like the Tri has A1 vs E5 on the Crux, besides the carbon fork; not that I'd notice that much different. Beefy road mike is what I want, coming from a "real" Cannondale hybrid of the 90's that is still going strong too. 

But if we were only talking $200 difference for the Crux - would you go that way? I bet I could get my LBS to swap the tires for something too if that was my concern although I'm riding Bontrager LT1's now.

There is one other option in the mix too - 2013 CAADX with Ultegra

Wardman


----------



## holy cromoly

Wardman said:


> Thx for the note HC!
> 
> Watching prices go up as well, and think the 2013 Tri is a sweet looking ride. Ethter way I do not think I'll be disappointed. Now for some to show up at local stores to actually ride.
> 
> Looks like the Tri has A1 vs E5 on the Crux, besides the carbon fork; not that I'd notice that much different. Beefy road mike is what I want, coming from a "real" Cannondale hybrid of the 90's that is still going strong too.
> 
> But if we were only talking $200 difference for the Crux - would you go that way? I bet I could get my LBS to swap the tires for something too if that was my concern although I'm riding Bontrager LT1's now.
> 
> There is one other option in the mix too - 2013 CAADX with Ultegra
> 
> Wardman


If a do-all beefy road bike (no racing) then get the Tricross. 
There is no discernible different in A1 vs E5 that I could ever detect. I have ridden many Specialized bikes over the years and can never tell. If you buy now, your local Big S dealer probably has specials on 2012 models. I saw the 2012 Tricross Disc with Apex for $1699 recently as I picked up my Crux.


----------



## holy cromoly

Wardman,

One more important factor is geometry. My bad for not mentioning that earlier. 

The Crux has /shorter wheelbase and chain stay length that's for tighter handling. Where as the Tricross has longer overall wheelbase and chain stay, making for a more stable feel on the road.

Good luck on your purchase and enjoy the ride.


----------



## holy cromoly

ckruse50 said:


> Built more for long gravel grinders we do around here but works for cross pretty good also. Still have a few more parts to finish out but really happy with build.
> Frame was 1506g and the cut fork was 481g. It weighs 18lbs 6oz in pic. Will be about 17lbs 12oz when finished.


This setup is so sweet. It reminds me of the cool rigid hard tails during the heydays of Klein.


----------



## rmp

Another one for the "database:

2011? CruX Frame Weight (the one with the standard 68mm threaded BB shell)

54cm frame w/lower headset bearing, but nothing else: 1468.6 grams
Fork (carbon legs, cut alu steerer): 580.0 grams
Fork w/front cable hanger and bolts: 611.6 grams
Seat collar with cantilever brake "noodle": 35.4 grams


----------



## RRRoubaix

holy cromoly said:


> If a do-all beefy road bike (no racing) then get the Tricross.
> There is no discernible different in A1 vs E5 that I could ever detect. I have ridden many Specialized bikes over the years and can never tell. If you buy now, your local Big S dealer probably has specials on 2012 models. I saw the 2012 Tricross Disc with Apex for $1699 recently as I picked up my Crux.


Not to get too far off topic, but I really dislike what Specialized has done to the TriCross- gone is the Roubaix-style geometry and Zertz, now it's 100% aluminum (including fork). Not sure what it's purpose is supposed to be, but it's no longer the "do-all beefy road bike" like it was.
(My wife has an '09 TriCross she uses as her road bike).


----------



## Wardman

Great point - I can get a Soma or Gunnar cross with disc/BB7, Rival, carbon fork for about $1800 out the door. Seems like a lot to be paying for the new Tricross. 

But wait, the 2013 does have a Zert insert in the seat post per some descriptions


----------



## holy cromoly

RRRoubaix said:


> Not to get too far off topic, but I really dislike what Specialized has done to the TriCross- gone is the Roubaix-style geometry and Zertz, now it's 100% aluminum (including fork). Not sure what it's purpose is supposed to be, but it's no longer the "do-all beefy road bike" like it was.
> (My wife has an '09 TriCross she uses as her road bike).


Seems like Specialized relegated the Tricross as a commuter/tourer road bike with the alum fork and rack mounts. 

No surprised that they did this, assuming to help promote the Crux as the slot that the Tricross once occupied.

Wardman: Going Soma or anywhere else will always give you more bang for your buck if you compare features for features. Specialized is definitely pricier than other makers when you compare equivalent models of other makers. That's why now is a good time to jump on anything Specialized because of clearance prices on 2012 models. I got my msrp $2100 Crux Disc for only $1700. At that point I can do Specialized. But heck, for $1000 you can get the Airbourne Delta disc cross bike. That's the real deal I think.
Airborne Bicycles. Delta


----------



## Wardman

Looks like a great deal. I do want LBS support, so fitting etc is where I'm headed next. I tried to find a Disc, Apex, 58cm, Crux or Tri locally but struck out.

Thanks all!


----------



## carrock

*crux elite disc*

bought his and hers Crux elite disc

wife with hers at kielder forest










Doing a hilly 27 mile circuit about 30 mins faster than our mountain bikes. For what most people use mountain bikes for, cx bikes are better.


----------



## holy cromoly

carrock said:


> For what most people use mountain bikes for, cx bikes are better.


This has been true for me. Most of my "mountain biking" was just fire and gravel roads. 100mm of travel was not necessary. Nice and simple on a cross bike for sure.


----------



## holy cromoly

A general note about these Crux disc frames, 2012 at least, is that it's quite easy to gouge the inside of the chainstay on the disc rotor side.

Frame clearance is super tight and not generous like on a mountain bike rear disc setup. I've scraped off enough paint that it affect my disc performance as the paint bits contaminated my pads and rotors and lead to insane howling on fast down hill stretches.

I recommend applying clear frame saver stickers to the inside area of the non drive side chainstay. The damage often occurs when mounting the rear wheel. The tension on the rear der can force the wheel to be directed into the frame.


----------



## fredwininger

My 13 Crux....100 miles this past week and still loving it!


----------



## holy cromoly

Congrats! Nice to see a 2013 one. Did it also come with Tracer tires? I find them ideal all purpose tires, even on the road they roll relatively smoothly considering they're knobbies.


----------



## carrock

holy cromoly said:


> Congrats! Nice to see a 2013 one. Did it also come with Tracer tires? I find them ideal all purpose tires, even on the road they roll relatively smoothly considering they're knobbies.


Yes- although I took them off and put Schwalbe Sammy Slicks on, which are more of a semi slick, as the name implies.

Even though the tracer sport come with wire beads, I was shocked at how light they are- felt the same weight as the schwalbes, about 350g per tyre


----------



## Lando47

Does anyone use their Crux as a road bike and a cross bike? I have Tarmac that I am looking to sell to get a Crux disc. I want do my first CX race some time before the end of the year. I financially can't really swing buying another bike so I figured I could just swap wheels back and forth from the Crux on the days I train for CX and have a set for the road for long road rides with my buddies. 

Is there any geometry differences between a CX bike and a road bike. (Tarmac vs. Crux) I read somewhere that the new Crux was designed with the help of the factory riders to be a "Tarmac for the dirt" so my guess is that they a pretty close. I've been told to go down a frame size with a CX bike for a more compact fit. Is it really that big of a deal? My Tarmac is a 58cm and I feel pretty good on it. I'm 6'1" and pretty lanky and on the fence between a 56cm and a 58cm according to Specialized sizing chart. What would y'all recommend? 

Thanks. Any feedback is appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## carrock

I don't think there's a lot of difference- check the geo here

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components

I have a Roubaix and a Crux. 

The crux has a shorter headtube and is more twitchy and easier to turn than the roubaix- differences that are often noted between Roubaix and Tarmac

I'd buy the best Crux you can afford, a carbon Expert or pro.

And go for the canti option as it will make your wheel choice easier

Check the rear dropout width though- I suspect standard road wheels won't fit without spacers


----------



## Guest

I'm on a Crux canti that I've had since the spring. While I have a road bike, I've ridden my Crux a lot on the road in an effort to get used to it, including a few 2-3 hour efforts. I feel like it rides well on the road, and I wouldn't have any problem at all if it were my only road bike. In fact, I'm considering selling my road bike and doing just that. Some observations about it: it feels a bit sluggish when I accelerate (probably the longer wheelbase), the head tube is a little high for my taste (even off-road), and the head tube angle makes steering feel a bit different from my road bike. None of these affect my enjoyment of the ride, they're just things I notice for a short while if I've been riding my road bike.


----------



## donttazmebro

To share a bit more of the feeling of being on a crux as a primary road bike it's not a great climber or accelerator. I am still riding on cross gearing as i think it's great for commuting but there's no way for me to keep up in the group rides like i use to on my sworks Roubaix. For the most part i can stay in a 19-21mph pack but the roadies just drop me even at the slightest climb and it's tough to catch back up.

when not group riding it's still a pleasure and comfortable and i wouldn't trade it for anything, I'll just buy another bike 

My 18lbs 54cm '12 crux disc consists of:
Sworks Barmac
Sworks crank
Sram Force
BB7
Sworks seat post
Toupe saddle
Stan's Disc road wheels
Sram Red Cassette


----------



## tednugent

Lando47 said:


> Does anyone use their Crux as a road bike and a cross bike? I have Tarmac that I am looking to sell to get a Crux disc. I want do my first CX race some time before the end of the year. I financially can't really swing buying another bike so I figured I could just swap wheels back and forth from the Crux on the days I train for CX and have a set for the road for long road rides with my buddies.
> 
> Is there any geometry differences between a CX bike and a road bike. (Tarmac vs. Crux) I read somewhere that the new Crux was designed with the help of the factory riders to be a "Tarmac for the dirt" so my guess is that they a pretty close. I've been told to go down a frame size with a CX bike for a more compact fit. Is it really that big of a deal? My Tarmac is a 58cm and I feel pretty good on it. I'm 6'1" and pretty lanky and on the fence between a 56cm and a 58cm according to Specialized sizing chart. What would y'all recommend?
> 
> Thanks. Any feedback is appreciated. :thumbsup:


ONe of the guys at my LBS told me to stay with the same frame size, because he hated how a size smaller felt and sold the bike within a week to get the appropriate frame size.

why not do test rides including mounting, dismounting & carrying to see which feels better?


----------



## Lando47

I would test ride the different frame sizes but the Specialized dealer is about two hours away from where I live. The LBS carries Cannondale, Felt, Trek, and Giant, but with them they don't budge much on prices until the Specialized dealer who is a little more willing help with a discount. Does any one know if the CaadX or the Felt F75x are any better or worst than the Crux? 

As for the climbing and acceleration ability of the Crux, is that a frame matter or what? I figured the alloy Crux would be somewhat comparable to the Alez roadie? 

Thank for helping a newb out!


----------



## rmp

Always wanted one of these and now I have one. An almost spotless one, which I will get around to changing.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8071691786/" title="CIMG4741 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8071691786_ca3af4d8a3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG4741"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8071697499/" title="CIMG4743 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8172/8071697499_468377b138_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG4743"></a>

Anybody know how many Stinky Pinks were made for 2011?


----------



## helios

I have a 2011 Stinky Pink and a 2012 neon yellow/blue and they are both rare enough that I'm asked at nearly every race if they were custom painted. I don't think there were too many Stinky Pinks especially since they were only available as a frameset. 

[deleted the image for the wiseguy below. It didn't look so bad when I posted from my phone]


----------



## iStone

Could you post a bigger image please?


----------



## rmp

Getting closer.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8095058810/" title="Untitled by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8473/8095058810_e3883360b9_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Untitled"></a>

Those XTR M900 brakes are beautiful, but I had forgotten how much "fun" they were to set up. At least the pivots aren't sloppy like every other rim brake I own. Just need to drill for full length housing and run derailleur cables.

Oh, and replace that seatpost with something non-creaky and with a smidge of setback.

rp


----------



## GDeAngelo

I've never understood sizing down. I'd never suggest it to my customers.


----------



## cycleguyRB

Agreed with GDeAngelo. Road and Cross frames should be close to same size.


----------



## niksch

I ride a 54cm Roubaix and I got a 54cm Crux on a whim. Never cared for the 54 cm Crux, so I used the size down technique and tried a 52cm Crux and it worked much much better. Wonder if I should really be on a 52cm Roubaix?

Short legged rider here...29 inch inseam.


----------



## typ993

Anyone know if the front derailleur mount has enough vertical adjustment so that you could throw a regular road crank (53-39) on there when the cross season is over? I'd like to convert the cross bike into a road bike for winter training rides, then switch it back to CX cranks when cross season rolls around again.


----------



## helios

typ993 said:


> Anyone know if the front derailleur mount has enough vertical adjustment so that you could throw a regular road crank (53-39) on there when the cross season is over? I'd like to convert the cross bike into a road bike for winter training rides, then switch it back to CX cranks when cross season rolls around again.


Yes, standard road rings work fine.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's the weights for this year's models:

2013 Specialized Road, Cyclocross & Triathlon Bikes – Complete Overview & Actual Weights - Bike Rumor

Specialized Launch Carbon Crux Cyclo-cross Race Bike - BikeRadar


----------



## Rashadabd

*How are you feeling about your 2012 Crux now?*

I went to the LBS to test ride a Crux today. They only had one carbon in stock and it wasn't my size so I took out a 2012 Alloy (orange, white and black with Apex). The ride was very impressive. There is a bike path and a park that runs along the river behind the LBS near where I live that leads to a skate park where there is a lot of grass, sloppy dirt/mud patches (I live in Oregon) and some slight hills, etc. I took the bike out and rode it hard. I spent most of my time in the grass and dirt just to get a feel for both how the bike performed and how it felt to ride a cross bike off of the tarmac. 

In the end, I was REALLY impressed with the 2012 Crux. It's definitely the best aluminum bike I have ever ridden when it comes to acceleration, handling, compliance/comfort (2nd-my old Felt F85-- wasn't even close). I was so impressed that I am considering getting the bike. It' s1/2 to 2/3 cheaper than the 2013 carbon I was considering buying. As some of you have pointed out, it seems like the bike could end up at a decent weight if I add the right wheels and components. I actually think the bike could also be pretty comfy with a carbon seatpost, carbon handle bar and carbon wheels (most of which I would need to buy anyway even if I got the sheapest carbon framed 2013 Crux). The price they are offereing it at is ridiculous (but I also have a good relationship with them) at less than $1,400 new. The stock wheels were clearly a liability and would need to be relegated to back-up duty. The FSA Gossamer crank wasn't the best, but it was adequate to start with and I know where I can get my hands on a cross Sram Force crankset at a good deal. I shouldered the bike a bit and wasn't bothered by the weight at all. However, I want to ask those of you that have a 2012 what you think of it now? Are you still racing or are you looking to upgrade to carbon in the near future?


----------



## Lando47

Has anyone seen or have a 2012 Crux comp disc with the new Tiagra 10spd stuff, red and white frame and BB5 brakes. I've had my eye on a Crux for a while and I test rode a buddies Crux disc Apex model and loved it. My LBS said they're are a few comp models left over and would make me a deal on one if I wanted one soon. It would be around the first of the year before they saw any of the 13's. I know what size to get and I know I like the Crux, but my hold back is the Tiagra stuff and BB5's. Should I even be concerned with those two thing or I should I jump on one of the last few 56's left in stock?

Thank a lot!


----------



## silver7

I bought this exact bike in September for my first CX bike. It's really easy to ride, super stable and great fun to ride and race. I have Ultegra on my road bike and am fine with the Tiagra. Go for it.


----------



## Lando47

silver7 said:


> I bought this exact bike in September for my first CX bike. It's really easy to ride, super stable and great fun to ride and race. I have Ultegra on my road bike and am fine with the Tiagra. Go for it.




Great thanks a lot man!! I've been pretty excited to get a cross bike and am getting even more pumped now that i've found a bike. 

I have one question, do the brakes have two sets of levers? I rode a friends TCX and it had the double lever (not sure what its really called) on the bars and with the shifters and I didn't really like them.... What does the cockpit look like on your bike? 

Also do you have pictures of it posted anywhere? I couldn't find any real pictures of the red and white framed bike. just the small one off of the Spesh website. 

Thanks a bunch:thumbsup:


----------



## silver7

I don't have enough rep power to post a picture here and I haven't been able to find one online, although, I think there may be one in the earlier posts of this thread. There are no levers on the top bar, it's not for commuting, just riding and racing. The cables are internal. The red and white is a little bright, but it's fine looking down through the handle bars. I tested four other bikes in this price range and liked this one immediately.


----------



## Lando47

silver7 said:


> I don't have enough rep power to post a picture here and I haven't been able to find one online, although, I think there may be one in the earlier posts of this thread. There are no levers on the top bar, it's not for commuting, just riding and racing. The cables are internal. The red and white is a little bright, but it's fine looking down through the handle bars. I tested four other bikes in this price range and liked this one immediately.


Okay well thanks man! I just got off the phone with my shop and they said they will get one headed this way for me! I'm really excited to get it.


----------



## Tinhosa

carrock said:


> Yes- although I took them off and put Schwalbe Sammy Slicks on, which are more of a semi slick, as the name implies.
> 
> Even though the tracer sport come with wire beads, I was shocked at how light they are- felt the same weight as the schwalbes, about 350g per tyre


What is the max rear tire width for Crux carbon disc?


----------



## hczeke

*Bb30*

Will a Sram BB30 bottom bracket assembly work on a 2012 crux frame?
Thanks,
Zeke


----------



## helios

hczeke said:


> Will a Sram BB30 bottom bracket assembly work on a 2012 crux frame?
> Thanks,
> Zeke


Yes it will.


----------



## hczeke

Thanks,
Zeke


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's a nice user review on the 2013. If all goes well with the 2012, I am thinking of adding a 2013 disc frameset sometime next year (and then using the 2012 canti as a pit bike). 

josh whitney: Morgan Hill, we have lift off: 2013 Specialized Crux Pro + Zipp 303s


----------



## Lando47

Here is my new and first Cross bike. It's a little heavy but it does what I need it to do just fine. I did a 41 mile ride Sunday on it, mostly road and around town riding with about 5 or 6 miles of single track at my local MTB park. Handled the dirt like a champ! I loved getting up and out of corners as fast as it did. The brakes did a pretty good job I thought. I have never ridden with mechanical disc brakes and the BB5's were bad in my opinion. I wonder if upgrading to BB7's is worth it? The new 10spd Tiagra components worked very good also.


----------



## dapperdan

I've loved this color crux sinceI first saw it. Just pulled the trigger on one from Ebay. Can't wait to get it and put some miles on it this summer before cross starts up!


----------



## typ993

What size rotors are Crux disc owners running in the front? I'm building up a 2013 Crux Carbon Pro and I'm finding that I can't get a 160mm rotor into the caliper when I mount the Avid BB7 caliper directly in the post mount. This makes me suspect the fork is sized for a 140mm rotor. Guess I need an adapter from Avid to use the 160mm rotor?


----------



## Merc

typ993 said:


> What size rotors are Crux disc owners running in the front? I'm building up a 2013 Crux Carbon Pro and I'm finding that I can't get a 160mm rotor into the caliper when I mount the Avid BB7 caliper directly in the post mount. This makes me suspect the fork is sized for a 140mm rotor. Guess I need an adapter from Avid to use the 160mm rotor?


My 2012 Crux Disc has a 160 mm front disc rotor.


----------



## Merc

holy cromoly said:


> A general note about these Crux disc frames, 2012 at least, is that it's quite easy to gouge the inside of the chainstay on the disc rotor side.
> 
> 
> I recommend applying clear frame saver stickers to the inside area of the non drive side chainstay. The damage often occurs when mounting the rear wheel. The tension on the rear der can force the wheel to be directed into the frame.


Great suggestion.


----------



## zion rasta

*I love this crux!*

My favorite bike. After my Dogma ;-)


----------

